# Canada's CRTC lays down the law "no more loud commertials during TV shows"



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The days of television viewers being bombarded with "ear-splitting" commercials are numbered, Canada's broadcasting regulator announced Tuesday.

The Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC) said draft regulations will be published by year's end to spell out that ads can't be louder than TV shows, and Canadian broadcasters will have until next September to comply with the new rules.

More Here

This should put the end to having to always adjust the volume between the shows and comertials as i never found that the auto volume settings really worked well in most TVs.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Good to hear the Canadians are on the same page. We passed the same type of bill last year (check out the article here).

I don't know when it's supposed to go into effect but hopefully soon! Some channels are worse than others but it's very annoying - nothing like sprinting across the room for the remote when a commercial starts!

Edit: It looks like the FCC has until 12/15/11 to make the changes


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The FCC passed the Commercial Advertisement Loudness Mitigation Act yesterday to reduce the volume on those annoying commercials. The cable and satellite companys have until December 2012 to make the changes.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Great news!

As long as it's not neutered by the time it actually goes into law, that is. (And assuming it actually makes it all the way to a law)


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Did I miss something? I couldn't hear because of the deafening commercial on regular over-the-air tv.

Good news indeed if it goes into effect. Surely most everyone mutes or turns the volume down substantially when it spats out it's 'message' and the commercial then becomes an afterthought, so I never understood the reasoning, but perhaps that's just me?


----------

